# Nursing 7 month old and pregnant again...



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, here is my situation. Our baby is 7 months old and I just found out I am
pregnant again! Ok, that's great and everything, but the 7 month old is still
nursing. I am wondering what things I need to do to help keep up my milk
supply for her. It seems to me like there's not as much milk as before, and I'm only
about 4-5 weeks pregnant. I thought the milk usually didn't go away until much later
in the pregnancy. I am not wanting to wean Katie by any means....I am so against
formula. So I need to make breastfeeding continue to work.

Could the seemingly less milk be because it's so hot and maybe I need to be drinking
more liquids...do I need to be eating a lot more food?? Help me please!!







Does anyone
know if the Traditional Medicinals nursing tea is ok for pregnancy?

I've always been nursing when I got pregnant again, but the children were over 1 so
it wasn't such an issue. This will be my closest pregnancies. Thanks so much!!

Sara


----------



## mmsam (Jun 18, 2006)

Sara ~ I'm going through the same thing but my little one is a bit older (10 months). From what I've found there isn't much that will help with milk supply when it's due to hormonal issues rather than demand issues. I'm hoping someone on here knows something different though. You do need more water when pregnant than when not though so if you haven't upped your intake, I'd definitely do that. I'm 5 1/2 weeks and my supply seems to have just crashed and from a "nursing and pregnant" board I'm on it isn't terribly uncommon to deal with supply issues early on. I hope someone has some better ideas for us! I've been sobbing all day at the thought of losing the ability to BF DS.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmsam* 
Sara ~ I'm going through the same thing but my little one is a bit older (10 months). From what I've found there isn't much that will help with milk supply when it's due to hormonal issues rather than demand issues. I'm hoping someone on here knows something different though. You do need more water when pregnant than when not though so if you haven't upped your intake, I'd definitely do that. I'm 5 1/2 weeks and my supply seems to have just crashed and from a "nursing and pregnant" board I'm on it isn't terribly uncommon to deal with supply issues early on. I hope someone has some better ideas for us! I've been sobbing all day at the thought of losing the ability to BF DS.











bumping this thread.


----------



## 1Baby5Pups (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey!

Same situation. My daughter is 9.5 months old, dedicated to the boob and very anti-bottle. When I was about 5 weeks I guess, maybe 6, I started to freak out because she was seeming really desperate and unsatisfied with the boob, like she wasn't getting enough. I called the midwife and she said nothing could be done really, continue breastfeeding but supplement when you had to.

That's when we started trying the bottle. It went fine at first. She took two from my husband like a champ. But then she stopped. Refused. One day after a night of very little sleep we sent her off with MIL because we just needed a break. She went 6 hours without any milk because she refused the bottle. I started to freak out more thinking surely she would starve. Her doctor and my midwife (who helped far better with medical stuff than the doc, even though she isn't technically supposed to treat older infants) both assured me that she wouldn't starve herself... she'd take it eventually and until then she'd subsist on solids.

Then, after a week of problems, they just stopped. My supply seems to be back to what it was. I have no idea why. I assume hormones? Perhaps hormones related to that particular stage of pregnancy? Of course, at the same time we were experiencing some insane temperatures and there's a good chance I wasn't hydrated enough.

*shrug*

You've got to just go with the flow. I felt better when the midwife told me that there was really nothing I could do if I wanted to. I was anti-formula for a long time, but now... I guess I'll have to do what she needs, but we'll bridge that gap when we get there. It was suggested I pump extra, but I don't think I'll do that. I never got much when I pumped and it sent me into some serious depression states. The midwife suggested that it's around 7 months when the milk turns to just colostrum, and I'm hoping at that point my daughter will be old enough to not need the nutrients in the breastmilk as much. I'm sure I'll still nurse her, for comfort, and if she doesn't wean herself we'll continue after the newbie is born.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

awwww! congratulations on your pg! i did experience a slight change in supply at the very beginning of my pg (11wks now). dd even threw up a couple times from the changed constitution of my breastmilk. it didn't last long though. hang in there! it sounds like you have experience with this sort of thing anyway.

in the meantime, oatmeal, extra fluids and nettle tea can help. i'm not 100% about the TM Nursing Tea, but i'm pretty sure it's fine during pg.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Most mother's milk teas contain fenugreek which is a uterine stimulate and therefore not suggested during pg.


----------

